# Blue vs. Actinic



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I just ordered a light set. I asked for actinic bulbs and 10000k sunlight bulbs. When i got the package, it contained 10000k sunlight bulbs and 20000k blue 450nm bulbs. Is this the same thing as actinic, better, worse?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes is basically the same. excellent for a reef tank.


----------

